# IN-PUT Please!!



## falcon1 (Jul 18, 2014)

I just bought a Traeger model Lone Star BBQ07c.03. Any one have information on this model? Thank You Very Much..


----------



## talan64 (Jul 18, 2014)

What is it you want to know?  I have the Lil' Texas Elite, which is pretty similar (web site says the Lone Star is more portable). 

I've used mine for everything from Steak to Pulled pork, to Canadian bacon......etc.  

Most everything I smoke I do it on 225, except the occasional beer can chickens which I may cook hotter just to get the steam going in the cans.  

Any specific questions you have?  I've had mine for 4 summers now. Last winter replaced the hot rod in it.

I would add an Amaze n smoker to your gear. I have the dust smoker, and you can use the Traeger chamber as a cold smoker with it.


----------



## falcon1 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hello Talan... was reading a lot of posts and their are not that great..Kinda feel riped off  right now..haven't used it yet looks good to me..but read of a lot of problems just wanted to know how everyone where doing with theirs...Thank You Very Much


----------



## talan64 (Jul 18, 2014)

Like I said, I'm on my 4th summer with mine, and the only real problem I've had is the hot rod, but it is also a known issue on pretty much all similar pellet smokers.  I use mine pretty much every weekend.  I bought the rib rack which will hold up to 8 racks of ribs, but have not smoked more than 6 racks at one time.

The only thing you need to be diligent about is making sure to clean out the fire pot after every couple of smokes, the ash will build up and kill your fire.  I use a shop vac and vacuum the whole smoker out when I clean it.  I also keep the grease drip tray covered with aluminum foil, which makes clean up of the tray a snap.  As I say, I change the aluminum foil and vacuum the smoker after every couple smokes.  

I've had no other major issue with the smoker or the food that has come off of it.  Check out some of the threads I've started, to see how I've done over the last couple years with it.

I will say that my feeling about the Traeger, is that it is a great "starter" pellet smoker.  When I do eventually replace it, I will spend the extra money and get a Yoder 640, or possibly a Mak (but definitely leaning to the Yoder).  That said, I will also say, I am not sorry in the least bit that I bought the Traeger for my first pellet smoker.

Hope this makes you feel better about your purchase, wait until you get a couple meals off it, and you probably won't feel "ripped off" any longer.

Good luck and happy smokin'


----------



## falcon1 (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks so much Talan I feel much better about it. This will be a good starter for me than move on to the smokers your talking about. Read a lot about them here and sound great.

I read some where on here that they recommend moving the wires in between the pellet box and smoker to the bottom of the pellet box and tie the wires there to free fan up...What do you think??

Thank You Tom


----------



## talan64 (Jul 18, 2014)

The wires between the pellet box and smoker, are for the temp probe, which really can't be moved, and for the hot rod, which run down "through" the pellet delivery box (under and outside the auger), and when I replaced my hot rod, I certainly didn't see any better way to run them.  I ran them back through the way I pulled them out.  I have no trouble what so ever with the wires interfering with the fan, or the air flow.  You may want to look under the pellet box, and make sure the wire bundle is wire tied our of the way of the auger motor and the fan, but mine was fine from when I first put it together.


----------



## falcon1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Talan64 said:


> The wires between the pellet box and smoker, are for the temp probe, which really can't be moved, and for the hot rod, which run down "through" the pellet delivery box (under and outside the auger), and when I replaced my hot rod, I certainly didn't see any better way to run them.  I ran them back through the way I pulled them out.  I have no trouble what so ever with the wires interfering with the fan, or the air flow.  You may want to look under the pellet box, and make sure the wire bundle is wire tied our of the way of the auger motor and the fan, but mine was fine from when I first put it together.


hello talan, thought I would let you know I cured my smoker today. got temps as hi as 4:40 to 4:50 on high setting. everything was good as you said. just wanted to fill you in and thank you again...Tom


----------

